# The Awesome Pages Thread



## Taleran (Feb 25, 2009)

We have a thread for the humorous side now its time for the AWESOME, those pages that when you come to while reading make you want to cheer


and to kick things off who better


----------



## Hagen (Feb 25, 2009)

When you talk about awesomeness in comics, you talk about Cap


----------



## Slice (Feb 25, 2009)

Where is that from? Cap here is on a whole other level of


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 25, 2009)

This is Why Cap IS The SHIT!


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2009)

this page shouldn't be as awesome as it is but DAYUM


----------



## Gonder (Feb 27, 2009)

]


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2009)

there are lots of pages from Anihilation

but this is my fave


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2009)

Slice said:


> Where is that from?



What If Kovac (took on) the Avengers?

Old What-If issue.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 28, 2009)

Hercules always makes for some awesomeness.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Apr 7, 2009)

red                     x


----------



## Castiel (Apr 7, 2009)

And yet again the inability to see brings DD into harm's way


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 7, 2009)

somebody post herc beatin thoses street level villains almost to death and them filing a class action lawsuit against him


----------



## Hi Im God (Apr 7, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## Dante10 (Apr 19, 2009)

Cap.............. weapons down boys....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Clandestine (Apr 19, 2009)

Archie innuendos FTW.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Im God said:


>


You forgot this one:


----------



## burning jazz hat (Apr 19, 2009)

Creepy but win


----------



## mow (Apr 19, 2009)

Nothing ever made me want to cheer more than this






aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw yeah


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _L.E.G.I.O.N #6 spoilers_ 













getting in Vril Dox's way = BAD IDEA


----------



## mow (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

Damian is how a Robin should be.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _:WOW_ 









:WOW


----------



## Slice (Jun 3, 2009)

^  I just now realized that we witnessed one of the rare guest apperances of Dr Zoidberg!


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh snap! It is him!


----------



## Juggernaut (Jun 3, 2009)

Slice said:


> ^  I just now realized that we witnessed one of the rare guest apperances of Dr Zoidberg!



That's the first thing I noticed in that scan.  For a second I thought it was a Futurama comic.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

Holy shit.

It IS Zoidberg.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 3, 2009)

You guys just noticed that now?


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








And...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 5, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> And...
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The best part to me(for some odd reason)

Doc Dino: Mammal Deception!
Robo: I'm a robot!
Doc Dino: Mammal robot!
Robo:......I don't know how to respond to that.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _It's on Bitch_


----------



## mow (Jun 8, 2009)

it's on....bitch?

XD


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Johnny Storm made that all the more lulzy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 8, 2009)

LIL_M0 said:


> Johnny Storm made that all the more lulzy.



I have a feeling Herc is gonna quote that in a coming issue.


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 10, 2009)

Foolkiller + Punisher = WIN! 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

HOLY FUCKING HELL.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

When I saw that on CBR, I was excited about Buck Rogers too... 










then I felt old for knowing who Buck Rogers was.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 11, 2009)

I gotta be honest, I was not consciously aware that Flash Gordon and Buck Rogers were separate characters until I thought about it a minute ago.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Flash Gordan movie kicked ass when I was a kid. 

Flash! Aaaaaaaahhhh! Savior of the Universe! :WOW

*goes to youtube*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 11, 2009)

FUCKING CYBER BEAR????


Petes12 said:


> I gotta be honest, I was not consciously aware that Flash Gordon and Buck Rogers were separate characters until I thought about it a minute ago.


Same here.

@ M0 Flash is also New York Jets Quarterback


----------



## Taleran (Jun 13, 2009)

THESE ARE BOTH IN THE SAME FUCKING COMIC



and one of the most memorable moments in Marvel comics


*Spoiler*: _Look you, Loki, to the sky!_


----------



## Hagen (Jun 14, 2009)

Tarot #53



Sorry for the lame censorship. i was in a rush


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 14, 2009)

A God named Slickback


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 15, 2009)

Locard said:


> Tarot #53
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the lame censorship. i was in a rush



I FUCKING KNOW RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## Taleran (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 15, 2009)

Taleran (or some mod) could you please spoiler tag these ginormous pics?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 17, 2009)

> Sometimes, defending the country means going to England and straight up chopping a vampire's head off with your shield.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 18, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Goodbye New Avalaon_


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Jun 27, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> @ M0 Flash is also New York Jets Quarterback


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNUcpXKiNZo[/YOUTUBE]

So lame... Oh, so lame.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 3, 2009)




----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2009)

^ fucking epic.

I think we need a reminder why Cap dead is better than Cap reborn:


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2009)

raise you


----------



## mow (Jul 6, 2009)

...

you win this round, basterd.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2009)

notice the one hydra cronny is firing out of his scope


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gooba (Jul 6, 2009)

What did god add?  WHAT?


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 6, 2009)

Banished him from heaven, I think.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah. Michael lost faith in Presence's plan, and so left the Silver City.


----------



## Felt (Jul 6, 2009)

Kitsoa


----------



## Slice (Jul 6, 2009)

^ I approve of this sound effect


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2009)

the only time I have ever liked Wolverine


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 7, 2009)

Taleran said:


> the only time I have ever liked Wolverine



That's from the Dark Phoenix saga right, during the Hellfire Club incident?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## mow (Jul 7, 2009)

^ thank you again for spreading the Legion love. <3

Ive been re-reading the 7 soldiers of victory. and damn. i really really love GM.




fuck. yeah!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 7, 2009)

the Original Loose cannon of the Superhero team Books (back before anyone knew what a Wolverine was)



(funny really Wolverine is a composite of Wildfire's personality and Timber Wolf's look after Cockrum redesigned him, Cockrum would then go on to draw X Men with Claremont)


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2009)

> (back before anyone knew what a Wolverine was)






> wolverines were sighted as far south as the Sierra Nevada, near Lake Tahoe, for the first time since *1922.*





> Wildfire is a fictional character, a DC Comics superhero in that universe's 30th and 31st centuries. Created by Cary Bates and Dave Cockrum, the character debuted in Superboy and the Legion of Super-Heroes #195 (June* 1973*).


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2009)

the great Kilowog master of wit


----------



## Castiel (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 8, 2009)

WWII seems to have had one assload of single handedly victorious superheroes


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh my God, a tank with treads of fire.  And it being a Sherman is kind of ironic with a nickname like Ronson.


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Jul 8, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Heh. I may have to read this one day.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 8, 2009)

you just did 

well that is the entire story of Dr. Dinosaur

Robo has more adventures


----------



## Voynich (Jul 10, 2009)

I just don't like Batman much I guess. Seeing him beaten and bloody by the hands of Grendel Prime amuses me.


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 10, 2009)

Batman with a leg pouch. I assume that's from the nineties.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2009)

The reason Norman dosen't activate the fifty million safeguards any deunce would have implemented in tech like that is.....


----------



## Castiel (Jul 10, 2009)

he doesn't like Harry and wants an excuse to kill him then go back to sleeping with his pregnant floozy, which he stole from Harry


----------



## Voynich (Jul 10, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Batman with a leg pouch. I assume that's from the nineties.



Yeah. Somewhere between '93 and '98 going by timeline. Too lazy to dig through my files for the exact date.

Leg pouches are hip yo


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 10, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> he doesn't like Harry and wants an excuse to kill him then go back to sleeping with his pregnant floozy, which he stole from Harry



shit 







That's a fucking good excuse


----------



## Taleran (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2009)

shes talking to Darkseid here btw


----------



## mow (Aug 8, 2009)

Fuck.yeah.


----------



## Ziko (Aug 8, 2009)

Dexter awesomeness:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 9, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Dexter awesomeness:



Where did this win come from?


----------



## Ziko (Aug 9, 2009)

Bleedman's Powerpuff Girls Doujinshi.
You can find it on The Legend of Legendary Heroes


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2009)

I more wondering how that found its way into this thread


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 20, 2009)

Damn, this makes me love Cap a little bit more.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

more win from DD






yes that is Daredevil beating Ultron to death with a stick


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

pretty hard to tell when your pic doesnt show up


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

Source


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

weird now it's working.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 24, 2009)

im not sure if i should call that last feat "awsm" or just "stupid"


----------



## Castiel (Aug 24, 2009)

why can't it be both?


----------



## Slice (Aug 24, 2009)

One of my all time favorite moments:




And with this, just 2 1/2 years after joining, i have reached my 1000th post (well at least until the convo thread gets trashed )


----------



## Ize19 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wolverine's first truly great moment:


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 24, 2009)

This page always makes me all kinds of happy:


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

That from the Hiketeia?


----------



## Suzumebachi (Aug 24, 2009)

Why, yes it is.


----------



## ghstwrld (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh, wow.

Where is this from?


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

It was Birds of Prey I think.


----------



## Ize19 (Aug 24, 2009)

Is the drawing on that card a ... triceratops?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 29, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>



I hate when comics make me giggle. I;m too old for that shit.


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Sep 3, 2009)

My favorite character in Sandman


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 3, 2009)

What's going on in that Logan/Frost scan?


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 3, 2009)

*Double post.*

Not a comic, thought it looked funny.  Found it on Deviantart.com.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 4, 2009)

This is an outrage!! Popeye's forearms should be twice as large!


----------



## Castiel (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 6, 2009)

Kilowog said:


>




*Spoiler*: __ 



TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 7, 2009)

Where is that from???


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 7, 2009)

Astonishing X-men v3, Whedon and Cassaday's run. This is the page that comes right before it 

I actually just read this whole run a few days ago, it was great.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Banhammer (Sep 20, 2009)

Whdeon's Scott was great, smart, a little bit crazy and had a spine.

Much of it didn't stick once he left but at least he cleansed his character from Jean's


----------



## Paulina (Sep 22, 2009)

i like the randomness of this thread


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 22, 2009)

ninjavideo


----------



## HumanWine (Sep 22, 2009)

BEHOLD!


----------



## mow (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome to the MAX


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 23, 2009)

What is that from?


----------



## firefist (Sep 23, 2009)

Juggernaut said:


> What is that from?



Final Crisis #6


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 23, 2009)

I like it how the only imotion Clark dosen't show is Greed.


I came to hate Superman a few years back. I slowly started to accept and maybe root for him even though his stories are often pointless. Now, I must just start reading him.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Gooba (Sep 25, 2009)

I made a sig out of the third panel of that Superman laser rage, but I was so attached to this one I didn't want to change it.


----------



## Paulina (Sep 26, 2009)

You sadist!  

poor robin 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Sep 28, 2009)

Jim Steranko come back to drawing / writing comics


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 28, 2009)

Gooba said:


> I made a sig out of the third panel of that Superman laser rage, but I was so attached to this one I didn't want to change it.



I doubt it'll ever change, Gooba.


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 7, 2009)

meh  **


----------



## Glued (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Deadpool and Sinister_


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

Hell just about anything from Morrison's JLA run could go in this thread


*Spoiler*: _But here he sums up a character with 2 words_


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

then he gets beaten by Green Arrow.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

I have Zero problems with that because the method makes sense and besides even if GA didn't Orion was about to anyway


and you gotta give credit where its Due it was Ray Palmer not any Arrow that did it


----------



## Castiel (Oct 14, 2009)

it was a team effort.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 14, 2009)

and either way Orion was gonna nuke em all


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't know if this has been posted before.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2009)

Someone explain to me who Samantha Brown is NOW.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Oct 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Someone explain to me who Samantha Brown is NOW.


An unimportant background character from Tarot Witch of the Black Rose. She got and organ from... Someone. Then that someone rose from the dead and wants her shit back.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 15, 2009)

oh. Because I once saw Aaron Tveit sing a bit from Unauthorized biography of samantha brown and now I wonder if she's a celebrity.


----------



## hcheng02 (Oct 15, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> Someone explain to me who Samantha Brown is NOW.



As LIL MO said, this is from Tarot: Witch of the Black Rose Issue #53. Basically, the story of that involves a bunch of female ghosts who had their bodies used as organ donors without their permission. So they go around to collect their organs back. 

By the way, these are the villains.




Take a guess who wants Samantha Brown's vagina.

Now I'm sure everyone who read that has one question in mind. What does a vagina removal sound like? Well gentlemen, prepare to be enlightened.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 15, 2009)

Frank Miller's Batman is sooo good.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Oct 31, 2009)

Sims' had the greatest review ever in history for that issue.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 31, 2009)

SO MUCH YES.


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 2, 2009)

Ares is the man. 


EDIT: Actually this entire issue should be posted up here. Full of awesomeness.


----------



## mow (Nov 3, 2009)

blows my mind every single time


----------



## Taleran (Nov 3, 2009)

what is that from?


----------



## mow (Nov 4, 2009)

Warren Ellis' Ignition City. It's *superb*.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Nov 23, 2009)

Real Big Shame this was only used once




and I always loved this exchange


----------



## Taleran (Nov 27, 2009)

This should be in here if it isn't already


*Spoiler*: _Baron Strucker_


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Taleran (Dec 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Frankenstein LIVES_ 








easily my favorite 7Soldiers tie in or its tied with Mr. Miracle can never decide


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2009)

not hard.

Frankenstein has Mahnke, Mr. Miracle switched Ferry with FE Williams Jr.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 25, 2009)

As awesome as Animed Ghul is 


*Spoiler*: _Animated Ain't got shit on this_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

One page is all it can take.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 29, 2009)

Taleran said:


> Real Big Shame this was only used once



Where's this from?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 29, 2009)

Marvel Adventures Iron Man

I SUMMON THE ARMIES OF MAN


----------



## Castiel (Jan 7, 2010)

_youtube_


----------



## Taleran (Jan 26, 2010)

Superman & Batman really has its moments


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 26, 2010)

*Must spread rep*

I loved those issues.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Jason Aaron you sure know how to end a Run on a character_


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 5, 2010)

Was that guy ghost riding a .. shark?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 5, 2010)

I was disappointed we didn't see a Ghost Rider who rode a woman.

And a man.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 5, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I was disappointed we didn't see a Ghost Rider who rode a woman.
> 
> And a man.



Or another Ghost Rider.

Shit woulda been intense.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone needs to post the pages from Avengers: Breakout where they and Luke talk about their names.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 5, 2010)

I think Ghost Shark Rider should become the new successor to Squirrel Girl's spot atop the food chain.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 5, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I think Ghost Shark Rider should become the new successor to Squirrel Girl's spot atop the food chain.


You can,t go wrong with Ghost Rider on a shark.( or a plane/tank)
They should have there own comics


----------



## Bart (Feb 5, 2010)

*Captain America Reborn #2 *


*Lobo #27*


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 6, 2010)

Gooba said:


> I think Ghost Shark Rider should become the new successor to Squirrel Girl's spot atop the food chain.



This.....I have no problem with at all


----------



## Beast. (Feb 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Shaolin Cowboy_


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 6, 2010)

I don't know, man.

Truck-driving GR and KITT-driving GR are right up there.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG Shaolin Cowboy. 
*
*EDIT*
OWN3D thread.


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## Taleran (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes everyone knows that Spread is AWESOME, but most don't know why it is *AWESOME*



*Spoiler*: __ 



They are riding into combat on Transformer Metal Men




and that is REAL


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 11, 2010)

Tal, where is that from?


----------



## Petes12 (Feb 11, 2010)

Final Crisis


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 11, 2010)

I love it when comic characters drive motorcycles across totally unmotorcyclable terrain. 

They make trial bike pros look like toddlers with training wheels.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 11, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> Final Crisis



Really? Damn. I've forgotten more of FC than I thought. Time for a reread, methinks.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2010)

No Man's Land right?




LIL_M0 said:


> :rofl



Oh that wacky Warren Ellis





> Taleran said:
> 
> 
> > Yes everyone knows that Spread is AWESOME, but most don't know why it is *AWESOME*
> ...


Oh that wacky Grant Morrison


----------



## Beast. (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Feb 12, 2010)

Ant-man>>>> the Marvel universe?????


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

^ I see no Squirrel Girl. Do you?


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 13, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This also belongs here.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 13, 2010)

^where the hell is that form LOL?


----------



## Rod (Feb 13, 2010)

Thread lacks bat.



*HO HO HO... oh snap, son. *

later...



Ownd.
100% Proved.








*ALSO:*​


----------



## Taleran (Feb 13, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I love it when comic characters drive motorcycles across totally unmotorcyclable terrain.
> 
> They make trial bike pros look like toddlers with training wheels.



Uh they are the METAL MEN they probably weren't the same vehicles the whole way.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> ^where the hell is that form LOL?


A book called "Colt Noble and The Mega-Lords". That Annihilation dude is just hilarious throughout.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

He flew all the way to Latveria for 2 dollars... Damned recession.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Uh they are the METAL MEN they probably weren't the same vehicles the whole way.



I know, but in that panel it looks kind of funny, especially red arrow, who is riding on a piece of rubble on one wheel.

And It reminded me of Blade from the 90's spiderman cartoon, who jumps around on his bike and rides up buildings and shit haha.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> I love it when comic characters drive motorcycles across totally *unmotorcyclable *terrain.
> 
> They make trial bike pros look like toddlers with training wheels.



That word is just... :rofl


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2010)

OWNAGE 

on 9000 levels


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> OWNAGE
> 
> on 9000 levels



Can we get some superman owning batman pics up in this? I feel like its always batman decking superman.



LIL_M0 said:


> That word is just... :rofl



Yea, i was pretty happy about it


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 14, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 14, 2010)

Woah awesome!

For some reason i can't remember what that's from. Looks like Alex Ross, but i just can't put my finger on it


----------



## Slice (Feb 14, 2010)

Sarah Pezzini and Psylocke?

Oh Spidey how i envy you


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2010)

Which issue is that from?


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 14, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Which issue is that from?



I'd like to know as well.

But more importantly, how is Batman's face still a face?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 15, 2010)

Superman was probably holding back a ridiculous amount. Since even if he's pissed, its not like he wants to kill bats.


----------



## Rod (Feb 15, 2010)

Secret Origins (JLA) looks liek?

If I remember correctly, Bruce was possessed by Ivy thar.



> Can we get some superman owning batman pics up in this? I feel like its always batman decking superman.



Interesting you mention, if not mt it was right after that (or kc? well one of these as i'm not very sure right now lol)  that Ross stated in an interview he was sick of having to draw fights with Batman beating Superman eventually.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Feb 15, 2010)

Could it be from Justice maybe? When Captain Marvel and Supes were in the Batcave and Batman went all crazy n shit?


----------



## Taleran (Feb 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _John Cloud_


----------



## mow (Feb 16, 2010)

^ I cannot emphasis this enough:

YES.


----------



## Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

No shit, son.

Everything u need to fight crime at night.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2010)

^OOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 17, 2010)

you can't see 4th letter images, you've got to rehost them


----------



## Momoka (Feb 17, 2010)

Where do you guys get these awesome pages? :WOW


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 17, 2010)

Rod said:


> No shit, son.
> 
> Everything u need to fight crime at night.



I never really liked this utility belt. How can anyone fit what they need in those thin capsules?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 17, 2010)

Blondie said:


> I never really liked this utility belt. How can anyone fit what they need in those thin capsules?



Yea...

Tear Gas pellets? C'mon batman, lets be serious here. You just don't want everybody to know you have tic-tacs on hand 24/7. I get it though. It doesn't matter how scary your snarl is, nobody's scared of a guy with burrito breath, and who doesn't love burritos?


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 18, 2010)

I just love how Spider-man makes out with Jean and jumps through the window even through he could have just gone through the door.
Isn,t that just a nice way to thank the people who just saved your ass.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 18, 2010)

Pete's a PIMP man. Direct rivalry with Cyclops.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Feb 21, 2010)

Wolverine's face


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 21, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Pete's a PIMP man. Direct rivalry with Cyclops.


Speaking of the pimp:

I don,t get why Peter always bitches abouth his 'Parker Luck'.
He has like 4 girls falling for him now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 21, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> Speaking of the pimp:
> 
> I don,t get why Peter always bitches abouth his 'Parker Luck'.
> He has like 4 girls falling for him now.



Black Cat, the chick in ASM,Hebe, Spider-woman and Ms. Marvel Potentially

damn.....


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 21, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Black Cat, the chick in ASM,Hebe, Spider-woman and Ms. Marvel Potentially
> 
> damn.....



Isn,t that like twice the woman ultimate peter parker has???
Every time Peter bitches/complains abouth his life he should be bitch slapped.
[YOUTUBE]nRbX8IsXRyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rod (Feb 21, 2010)

Did not achieve this levels of pimp yet.


*Spoiler*: _  Legendary pimp content._ 





*^ Passive pimp charm, well the guy has not intentions of pimpming atm. but alas. *





*^ The guy is the holy pimp of the union, look wtf; Helena:"We've all imagined it " 
*









Rip out and extract the heart of Cassie, torn apart her sister Donna into two, and is about to decapitate the own mother with a shield.

But When Batman throws a Batarang at you... it means you friend will stop whatever the fuck you're doing.

Only one or two phrases are enough, business. 
Go Batpimp kiss has the power to pull you out of black lantern ring and additionally ya get Star Sapphire love ring, ho.

This while dead. 
Batgod of pimps operating miracles.


----------



## Beast. (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2010)

Ahhh yes Shaolin Cowboy


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2010)

Rod said:


> Did not achieve this levels of pimp yet.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _  Legendary pimp content._
> ...



Ha well truthfully Bats really did deserve that one from Canary.

After being such a douchebag he was finally like, "Ok, i gotta admit, you kick ass huntress" and he even SMILED!

But yea the only person in DC who equals batman levels of pimp is, appropriately, Dick Grayson.


----------



## Glued (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Gooba (Feb 22, 2010)

Maybe Rulk isn't that bad...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 22, 2010)

With respect Gooba, YOU SHUT YOUR WHORE MOUTH!


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 22, 2010)

The whole Headless Logan/Fury exchange from UWVUH should be posted


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 22, 2010)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> The whole Headless Logan/Fury exchange from UWVUH should be posted


That and the whole panda vs wolverine fight should be posted.


----------



## Rod (Feb 22, 2010)

Everytime I look at the panda panel, I get the impression it's fucking Clint Eastwood in Logan's face.

Maybe based in that it was.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Feb 22, 2010)

This is a page that out of context doesn't really seem that awesome

but if you have read the series that it is from 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 23, 2010)

OMG I thought this was just some random awesome picture!





WTF?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

What's that from? The cowboy vs. shark one?


----------



## Beast. (Feb 23, 2010)

That's the city of the dead on that reptiles back, it's in issue 5 of Shaolin Cowboy. He fights the sharks in issue 6. Here's another awesome one.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2010)

It's the kind of book you either read on paper, or not bother reading at all


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's the kind of book you either read on paper, or not bother reading at all



Hmm, well then i'll check tomorrow to see if my store's got it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 23, 2010)

Add Namora. . . and Namorita and you have --

*gets pummeled by Namor*


----------



## Beast. (Feb 23, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It's the kind of book you either read on paper, or not bother reading at all



Are you talking about Shaolin Cowboy?? I read it on CDisplay and it kicked ass. I couldn't imagine reading it on paper, just like Hard Boiled, some of the shit is so complex and detailed that it helps to be reading it in high resolution on a large screen. I guess it's a matter of opinion.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, I don't have CD, I use win.rar


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

You are a silly fool


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 24, 2010)

It's not my fault. I asked you guys for help on this once and you just told me to use .Rar




Now each page is a self spoiler.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2010)

What are you talking about just download CDisplay


----------



## vicious1 (Feb 24, 2010)

OMG. this is almost as bad as the guy who used MS paint. I thought the file extensions would tip people off. Your reading experience is about to change forever.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Castiel (Feb 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Invincible vs Conquest ending_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 25, 2010)

Such badass "last" words.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Feb 27, 2010)

VON DOOM IS ANON! THE INTERNET IS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOST


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 27, 2010)

Kilowog said:


> *Spoiler*: _Invincible vs Conquest ending_



So fucking good.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Rod (Mar 1, 2010)

^

lol @ second one 


So there's alot of discussion going on regarding Mera's secret, in a splash page, we saw what was in the heart of Diana and what in Mera's as they shared their secrets to each other, question is noone figured it out yet regarding her (Mera) secret yet.

I dare... I double dare you to come up with something, here it is:




This is hot topic nowadays, gonna be touched further upon Brightest Day.

So, any thoughts on what it might be?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 1, 2010)

The only secret I see there is that mera is not a lesbian. which is a pretty shocking relevation, at least for me.


----------



## Petes12 (Mar 1, 2010)

she has some kind of relationship with the manta guy that aquaman doesn't know about. that's my bet.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 2, 2010)

Although to be fair there isn't a page of that comic that doesn't belong in this thread


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 15, 2010)

Eunectes said:


>



Who is that Girl in the first one?


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 15, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> Who is that Girl in the first one?


From what i get from the preview it is Sue Storm.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 15, 2010)

That page gets me EVERY time.


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 15, 2010)

Sue Storm beating the crap of the red hulk is A-OK  by me


----------



## Castiel (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Vanthebaron (Mar 18, 2010)

can't find the full page but this is my foavrite runaways page


----------



## Rod (Mar 18, 2010)

*No Batman! DON'T do it!!!! (this is Batman.he'll do it)*









^

*Remorse*.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 18, 2010)

I am disappointed, i was hoping it was a shark vs bear comic


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> can't find the full page but this is my foavrite runaways page



Best page in all of comics 

God I hate Mr Punishy


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Recoil_


----------



## Taleran (Mar 21, 2010)

This isn't from an actual comic but its FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## mow (Mar 22, 2010)

That is fucking badass.


----------



## Eunectes (Mar 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This isn't from an actual comic but its FUCKING AWESOME


The Flash one is awesome but why is Wonder Woman so old???


*Spoiler*: _ Beautiful Ben moment_ 



​



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> This isn't from an actual comic but its FUCKING AWESOME



Someone at DC, please contact this guy and spin a mini for us.

_*PLEASE.*_


----------



## Taleran (Apr 1, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Zeus_


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 1, 2010)

Zeus is freaking awesome, regardless of age


----------



## Hagen (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Apr 3, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Poor Wade


----------



## Bender (Apr 3, 2010)

^


LOL @ spidey


Someone tell a good joke at dinner or something


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Apr 10, 2010)

Hulkpool and Thingbeard


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (Apr 14, 2010)

Star Jaws is small time to Lightsaber fight


----------



## Eunectes (Apr 14, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Star Jaws is small time to Lightsaber fight


But does it stand a chance against Thanos Helicopter:


----------



## lucky (Apr 15, 2010)

Now this is awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Dr. Rotwell, one of the best new villains to come out in years_


----------



## mow (Apr 19, 2010)

That was just...

yeah, i need this book.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 19, 2010)

FUCK, that IS awesome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 19, 2010)

"Make way boys! Medical science is on the march here!


----------



## Deviate (Apr 19, 2010)

You guys haven't been reading Weapon X? That was pretty much the best arc out of the three so far. First one was about soldiers turned into 'Wolverines with laser claws', then the awesome arc, and now the third one is about an army of Deathloks out to kill Logan and Bucky.


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Apr 20, 2010)

This pic is awesome but Im sure its already been posted....


----------



## mow (Apr 21, 2010)

...

yeah, Im gonna rep you twice for that, Ben.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Apr 21, 2010)

mow said:


> ...
> 
> yeah, Im gonna rep you twice for that, Ben.



Seconded.


----------



## Amuro (Apr 21, 2010)

Agents of Atlas is easily one of my favourite things to come from Marvel in the past few years.


----------



## Glued (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Taleran (May 16, 2010)

Time for some Kyle Rayner


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (May 17, 2010)

Kyle Raynor = Overpowered.


----------



## Es (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut (May 22, 2010)

Whats that picture about?


----------



## Es (May 22, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Whats that picture about?


It's from Incredible Hulk: What Savage Beat, they're the Maestro's Hulkbusters, an army of Hulks plucked from alternative reality's.


----------



## Taleran (May 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Forging of Stormbreaker_


----------



## Juggernaut (May 22, 2010)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Forging of Stormbreaker_




That was pretty cool.  Only thing that could have made it better was if it was done in a more, Norse mythology kind of way.  It was a little awkward seeing Odin and Thor wearing safety glasses.

Does those scans imply that the enchantment can only be used by Bill?  I've read a comic where Bill strikes his hammer on the ground and reverts to a much smaller guy (shorter nose too).  Other people of his race form a line and are trying to access that power.  So is the first few scans what Bill really look like or does he have a alter ego like Thor/Blake?



Gundam Guy said:


> It's from Incredible Hulk: What Savage Beat, they're the Maestro's Hulkbusters, an army of Hulks plucked from alternative reality's.




Thanks, I'll look into those.  Are they stand-alone issues or part of the IH run?


----------



## Taleran (May 23, 2010)

Bill was upgraded by the science of his people into that Form and the Hammer later lets him revert to his original form before that modification.


----------



## Glued (May 23, 2010)

Gundam Guy said:


> It's from Incredible Hulk: What Savage Beat, they're the Maestro's Hulkbusters, an army of Hulks plucked from alternative reality's.



Then why is The Thing in the picture?


----------



## Es (May 23, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Then why is The Thing in the picture?



It's a Thinglike Hulk 



Juggernaut said:


> Thanks, I'll look into those.  Are they stand-alone issues or part of the IH run?


It's actually a novel


----------



## Bender (May 23, 2010)

Deathstroke pwning the fuck out of the Justice League


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2010)

Ha, yeah, that was stupid.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 23, 2010)

Slade stabbing the flash =


----------



## Zen-aku (May 23, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Deathstroke pwning the fuck out of the Justice League



Ugh


----------



## Woob 1010 (May 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Deathstroke porn/Crowning moment of jobbing the JLA


----------



## Glued (May 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Slade stabbing the flash =



You're right, someone with Slade's speed could stab Prime Barry Alan Flash, Superman Prime, and Silver Surfer in less than a nano second.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 24, 2010)

The real stupid thing was GL PUNCHING Deathstroke.

What the fuck was Meltzer thinking?

It's like I have an uzi and I don't fire it -- no, I just hold onto it while I punch you.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2010)

That entire story was fail


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

@ Woob & Zen-Aku

Dudes even before this story he could own the Justice League so don't give me the crowd facepalm bullshit treatment



			
				Comic book guy said:
			
		

> The real stupid thing was GL PUNCHING Deathstroke.
> 
> What the fuck was Meltzer thinking?
> 
> It's like I have an uzi and I don't fire it -- no, I just hold onto it while I punch you



Not GL

Kyle Rayner



who if I remember correctly couldn't hold a candle in comparison to Hal.






It's like Sinestro said "He's a street rat who got the ring by luck". 


And if I remember correctly he's been pwned multiple times



Deathstroke is like a combination of Spider-man and Bruce. 






Calm and calculating like Bruce 





Agile and capable of parkour-like moves while on the run.

Here

a look at his feats



C'mon guys don't be idiots.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> @ Woob & Zen-Aku
> 
> Dudes even before this story he could own the Justice League so don't give me the crowd facepalm bullshit treatment
> 
> ...


 Lies and slander made up by johns to justify his silver age fetish





> Deathstroke is like a combination of Spider-man and Bruce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry no that dose not justify soloing the Justice League especially the flash and Kyle whose most defining attribute is how creative he is


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

Ha whoops, meant to neg ya blaze.

Anyways, overall, that entire post is retarded. Kyle in no way is someone who "couldn't hold a candle to Hal" and Sinestro was just talking trash. 

And who cares if he's spidey mixed with bruce, he was able to stab flash by just placing a blade where he "knew he'd be"

Unless Deathstroke can move FTL, Flash should be like "Whatcha doin there deathstroke?" and just stop.

That fight is well known as one of the most jobberistic comicbook fights in recent memory. So cmon Blaze, don't be an idiot.



Ben Grimm said:


> You're right, someone with Slade's speed could stab Prime Barry Alan Flash, Superman Prime, and Silver Surfer in less than a nano second.



Indeed 



Zen-aku said:


> That entire story was fail



Even putting aside my admittedly high timtardedness, I thought jack drake's death was pretty well done.

But other than that...yea, identity crisis was overall "meh" for me. Not sure i'd call it fail, but certainly not "good."


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Lies and slander made up by johns to justify his silver age fetish








> sorry no that dose not justify soloing the Justice League especially the flash and Kyle whose most defining attribute is how creative he is



*does

lol


creativity= POWAAAAAAAH!!

He was one of the fucking n00bs to the Justice League along with Wally. Something even Ollie made a remark about before heading off to find Doctor Light. Now I'm willing to admit there was some ounce of PIS in the last 2 pages of Deathstroke trouncing the Justice League  when he catches Kyle's punch. HOWEVER, at the same time I believe it to be sensible considering how his triumphs pale in comparison to Hal Jordan's accomplishments. 

Additionally, Flash getting his ass beat... He let Bruce grab him so he could give him a hannibal lecture on how he "allowed" him to touch him. If Bats was in his bloodlust mode there is no chance in hell he would've come out unscathed. In the beginning of a beatdown he behaved like a moron and did exactly as Slade predicted and attacked him from behind. 

Also when Green Arrow returned from the dead and blabbing on how the Justice League wasn't the Justice League Bats comes in and knocks him out cold while Wally is in background blabbering on about how he could've "taken him". That's the type of stupid rambling I expect from Ultimate Marvel Quicksilver but Wally...?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> He was one of the fucking n00bs to the Justice League along with Wally. Something even Ollie made a remark about before heading off to find Doctor Light. Now I'm willing to admit there was some ounce of PIS in the last 2 pages of Deathstroke trouncing the Justice League  when he catches Kyle's punch. HOWEVER, at the same time I believe it to be sensible considering how his triumphs pale in comparison to Hal Jordan's accomplishments.



Doesn't change the fact that any GL not acting like a complete and utter retard would WTFSTOMP deathstroke. They're in totally different metaphorical weight classes.

Kyle Rayner is not a complete and utter retard.



> Additionally, Flash getting his ass beat... He let Bruce grab him so he could give him a hannibal lecture on how he "allowed" him to touch him. If Bats was in his bloodlust mode there is no chance in hell he would've come out unscathed. In the beginning of a beatdown he behaved like a moron and did exactly as Slade predicted and attacked him from behind.



Doesn't change the fact that slade's attack would have been percieved by wally as super slow mo. 

The guy reacts to light speed attacks. He shouldn't be caught off guard by deathstroke.


----------



## Zen-aku (May 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Even putting aside my admittedly high timtardedness, I thought jack drake's death was pretty well done.
> 
> But other than that...yea, identity crisis was overall "meh" for me. Not sure i'd call it fail, but certainly not "good."



for me it cemented why i Dislike DC sept for GL

the majority of the heroes are Lawfull stupid



> creativity= POWAAAAAAAH!!


 do you know how a GL ring works?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2010)

CBG, please ban blaze from posting in here. I always get a hernia from its post


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ha whoops, meant to neg ya blaze.
> 
> Anyways, overall, that entire post is retarded. Kyle in no way is someone who "couldn't hold a candle to Hal" and Sinestro was just talking trash.



Then what's he done?

Oh wait here's something









> And who cares if he's spidey mixed with bruce, he was able to stab flash by just placing a blade where he "knew he'd be"



It's called prep time

Something both he and Bruce excel at. 

I'm pretty sure he had plenty of time to prepare for their coming.  Also when you have your front completely guarded it's only logical that he'd attack him from behind.




> Unless Deathstroke can move FTL, Flash should be like "Whatcha doin there deathstroke?" and just stop.





He placed bombs around the area so going around was his only option. This is Wally we're talking about man, he was apart of the Teen Titans dude so he's familiar with his tactics. Now if it was Barry Allen who's been gone for years then I'd say "What the fuck?" however, that's not the issue.



> That fight is well known as one of the most jobberistic comicbook fights in recent memory.



And I say you and everyone else is nitpicking

Here's a good way to explain it:

To say that Deathstroke's tactics of kicking-ass in Identity Crisis is plain bogus bullcrap because of an author's dickriding is like saying the same of Batman's tactics. 

Again, comic book readers look at Deatstroke's history. He was the fucking king of peak-human abilities until Grant Morrison/Mark Waid came along and pimped Batman out and made him THE GODDAMN Batman. 



> But other than that...yea, identity crisis was overall "meh" for me. Not sure i'd call it fail, but certainly not "good."



It was average at best



			
				Zen-Aku said:
			
		

> do you know how a GL ring works?



Of course

What I meant to say is that just because he's at Jordan says "An artist" doesn't mean he's the best  of the best. He's good but not that good. I agree his punch was OOC.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (May 24, 2010)

Not only is it an idiot, but it is turning this into a battledome thread

gtfo child


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> It's called prep time
> 
> Something both he and Bruce excel at.
> 
> ...



Its called being the fastest man alive. 

Why didn't he just vibrate through the explosions? Or just dodge in a different direction? 

Bottom line, everything that happened in that encounter should have been incredibly slow mo for Flash. For him to get caught in that trap was Plot induced stupidity.



> Here's a good way to explain it:
> 
> To say that Deathstroke's tactics of kicking-ass in Identity Crisis is plain bogus bullcrap because of an author's dickriding is like saying the same of Batman's tactics.
> 
> Again, comic book readers look at Deatstroke's history. He was the fucking king of peak-human abilities until Grant Morrison/Mark Waid came along and pimped Batman out and made him THE GODDAMN Batman.



Jobbing is Jobbing. Batman jobs, but he's never taken on Flash and GL directly when they were in any way serious, and he never could.

Now if deathstroke had done something to wally beforehand to mess with his speed, maybe i'd buy it. BUt something as simple as that should have been met with a  by wally right before he decked Slade across the face.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Its called being the fastest man alive.
> 
> Why didn't he just vibrate through the explosions? Or just dodge in a different direction?



Why didn't he knock out Ollie in Green Arrow Quiver when he was blabbing on like Rip-van winkle when he woke up from his deep sleep?



> Bottom line, everything that happened in that encounter should have been incredibly slow mo for Flash. For him to get caught in that trap was Plot induced stupidity.



He didn't do it cuz he didn't do it. He's the fastest *NOT* the smartest. There's a difference? 

In Supergirl: POWER arc graphic novel when Supergirl's dark side was attacking the watchtower he was so focused on chasing her that he didn't to take the time to realize that he was outside the watchtower on the *surface of the moon* and couldn't breathe.



> Jobbing is Jobbing. Batman jobs, but he's never taken on Flash and GL directly when they were in any way serious, and he never could.



As I said above Wally as the Flash is the fastest *NOT* smartest.

That title belongs to Barry Allen(well when it comes to Speedsters).


----------



## Lipid Sama (May 24, 2010)

Gotta make sure Captain Marvel is represented in here. 



I love Alex Ross <3


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Why didn't he knock out Ollie in Green Arrow Quiver when he was blabbing on like Rip-van winkle when he woke up from his deep sleep?
> 
> He didn't do it cuz he didn't do it. He's the fastest *NOT* the smartest. There's a difference?



Speedsters suffer from PIS more than most characters. Its part of being lightspeed.



> In Supergirl: POWER arc graphic novel when Supergirl's dark side was attacking the watchtower he was so focused on chasing her that he didn't to take the time to realize that he was outside the watchtower on the *surface of the moon* and couldn't breathe.
> 
> As I said above Wally as the Flash is the fastest *NOT* smartest.



That was written by jeph loeb, who's supergirl sucked because of how much of a mary sue she was. Not the best example of non PIS wally west...

Wally may not be smarter than Barry, but by no means is he unintelligent. 

Running out onto the moon without realizing the lack of air is something so stupid that the only way it'd be acceptable is if it was in the pages of Impulse.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

Lipid Sama said:


> Gotta make sure Captain Marvel is represented in here.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Alex Ross <3





Captain Marvel!

Also 

SHAZAM! SHAZAM! SHAZAM! SHAZAM! was a bad-ass moment in Kingdom Come



An awesome and hilarious page


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:
			
		

> That was written by jeph loeb, who's supergirl sucked because of how much of a mary sue she was. Not the best example of non PIS wally west...



  

I knew it! I just knew you were going to blame Loeb for Wally looking like an idiot. 

But seriously, Supergirl even after Loeb writing is a mary sue



> Wally may not be smarter than Barry, but by no means is he unintelligent.



I'll try and remember that each time I look at that same issue of Supergirl and Green Arrow Quiver when he's making excuses as to why he didn't stop Oliver. 



> Running out onto the moon without realizing the lack of air is something so stupid that the only way it'd be acceptable is if it was in the pages of Impulse.



It's cute that you say that because regardless of what you say it's still in continuity.

Jeph Loeb's writing in DCU isn't as shit as Ultimate Marvel.

Look we can go on about this forever so let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I knew it! I just knew you were going to blame Loeb for Wally looking like an idiot.
> 
> But seriously, Supergirl even after Loeb writing is a mary sue



Not as much as Loeb's. I like Gates supergirl, but loeb's was horrible.

And of course i was going to blame him, it was shit writing.



> I'll try and remember that each time I look at that same issue of Supergirl and Green Arrow Quiver when he's making excuses as to why he didn't stop Oliver.
> 
> It's cute that you say that because regardless of what you say it's still in continuity.



Characters have inconsistent showings, sometimes to play up other characters. Welcome to superhero comics 101.

Its called jobbing.



> Jeph Loeb's writing in DCU isn't as shit as Ultimate Marvel.
> 
> Look we can go on about this forever so let's just agree to disagree.



True. Most of his bats and supes stuff is good, but a lot of his recent work (including his run on supergirl) was just off the mark.

And im sorry, but if you're really arguing that identity crisis was a believable way for deathstroke to take out the JL, and not a clear case of jobbing, then you're just wrong.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Not as much as Loeb's. I like Gates supergirl, but loeb's was horrible.



LOL 

For a minute I thought you was talking about time-skip Supergirl 

That my friend wasn't Loeb writing.

Now if you're talking about Superman/Batman Supergirl story Supergirl yes too a certain degree she was. An innocent sue a pain-in the fucking-ass. But in her defense Wondergirl Cassandra Sandsmark greatly surpasses her with her whining about Superboy's passing.



> And of course i was going to blame him, it was shit writing.



Supergirl: Power arc that was good. She wasn't the pest that she was in Superman/Batman. 





> Characters have inconsistent showings, sometimes to play up other characters. Welcome to superhero comics 101.
> 
> Its called jobbing.





> And im sorry, but if you're really arguing that identity crisis was a believable way for deathstroke to take out the JL, and not a clear case of jobbing, then you're just wrong.



How many times must I say this dude?

Deathstroke was the GODDAMN Batman before Grant Morrison/Mark Waid came along and pimped him out. 

I mean tell me would you reconsider thoughts on how unfair this was if I told you he's bested the Flash(Wally West) before? 



Don't you think that the fact they've had an encounter indicate that Slade has a clear idea on how to fight Wally?

Ya know what we're far off-topic Whip Whirlwind I suggest we take this to PM or Outskirt Battledome.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

Ill take the rest to PM...

But that, right there, is jobbing. There's no reason why flash wouldn't be able to dodge that based on the sound of the gun alone.

Its an inconsistent showing, and is not to be taken seriously when gauging the characters actual abilities.

Oh, and if you take that to the OBD, I guarantee nearly every member of the comics battledome will tear that deathstroke vs. JLA scene to pieces.


----------



## Bender (May 24, 2010)

BAD-ASS


----------



## Zen-aku (May 25, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Ill take the rest to PM...


noo...i wanna see the rebuttal....



Lipid Sama said:


> Gotta make sure Captain Marvel is represented in here.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Alex Ross <3



You are doing it wrong 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (May 25, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Deathstroke pwning the fuck out of the Justice League



On a serious note. All of that was nonsense.

Let me start off with Green Arrow. Even if Green Arrow does not have his arrows, he knows how to fight. In fact I remember Death Stroke and GA even going toe to toe one time.

Next Zatanna, while Flash is attacking, Zatanna can simply say dnib ouy. 

We go to Hawkman. Black Adam dropped Hawkman from the sky onto the top of a car. He got up and asked for a cellphone. Hawkman would rip Deathstroke apart with his BARE HANDS! 

Next Black Canary, a professional fighter and martial artist in the DC universe. She's not just a frikken voice box and she wouldn't just stand there.

Hell Green Arrow saw he was going for Zatanna, and he didn't even try to stop it. He just jumped over Green Arrow.

And WTF, he was able to jump up and hit Hawkman. He hit Hawkman in the air, do you have any idea how stupid that. He out maneuvered Hawkman, IN THE AIR!


A little drop and a head butt from the atom defeats, Hawkman. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2010)

^

Do you want to take this discussion to PMing so I can explain to you like I did to Whip Whirlwind why that ass whupping happened? Even he said it makes sense after I explained it.


----------



## Glued (May 25, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Do you want to take this discussion to PMing so I can explain to you like I did to Whip Whirlwind why that ass whupping happened? Even he said it makes sense after I explained it.



Alright then send me a PM.

Hawkman knocked out by a headbutt, yeah.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Do you want to take this discussion to PMing so I can explain to you like I did to Whip Whirlwind why that ass whupping happened? Even he said it makes sense after I explained it.



Just to clarify.

I said it was SLIGHTLY less jobbing than I originally thought, while trying to get to some sort of middle ground. It doesn't make sense, it's just not *AS* ridiculous as I originally thought because I did underestimate deathstroke a little bit. Before it was a lake of stupid, now it's a lake of stupid minus one bucket of stupid.

Blaze, you should just let this go. You're trying to convince us that the sky is lime green and the grass is purple.


----------



## mow (May 26, 2010)

Dear All;

Write less fail, post more awesome. Kindly proceed as noted.


----------



## Banhammer (May 26, 2010)

The fact that a green lantern waited for Slade to finish wiping out all of his team first before he would try a.. punch and then be stopped by just grabbing the hand is what makes me facepalm the hardest.


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2010)

What you gonna do when Hawkman wants a cellphone.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

Wow, he's awfully strong for someone who got taken out by having ray palmer thrown at them 

But seriously, Hawkman is epic.


----------



## Adonis (May 26, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> On a serious note. All of that was nonsense.
> 
> Let me start off with Green Arrow. Even if Green Arrow does not have his arrows, he knows how to fight. In fact I remember Death Stroke and GA even going toe to toe one time.
> 
> ...



Not to mention the "Average human only uses 10% of their brain" myth. That might be true for whoever storyboarded that fight.


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wow, he's awfully strong for someone who got taken out by having ray palmer thrown at them
> 
> But seriously, Hawkman is epic.



But would you let him borrow your cellphone?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> But would you let him borrow your cellphone?



Dude, it's hawkman. Of course.


----------



## Glued (May 26, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Dude, it's hawkman. Of course.



What if he goes over, calls long distance or steals it?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 26, 2010)

Well, if he stole it, then we'd have some problems.

I'd demand some swanky waynetech phone for my troubles.


----------



## mow (May 31, 2010)

I must have that!


----------



## Glued (Jun 2, 2010)

Hulk has no taste in good art


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2010)

Black Adam don't like silly faces


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Jun 3, 2010)

but godzilla is one of my childhood heroes


----------



## Slice (Jun 3, 2010)

Savage Dragon, Godzilla, Lobo, Evil Knievel, Robocop

Hellboy, Punisher, Tick, K.I.T.T. and Jason

The girl could be Aeon Flux


But who is the guy driving the Bigfoot and have never seen those wrestling guys before.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 3, 2010)

That's definitely Aeon Flux.

The two guys in front are Hawk and Animal from The Road Warriors aka The Legion of Doom.

The guy in the truck is Cobra.  Think Dirty Harry, but with way more dick-swinging, cheese, and violence.


Best scene:

[YOUTUBE]mE2-7a_F_B0[/YOUTUBE]

This shit still gets to me.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _SuperCool_


----------



## Bender (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 11, 2010)

I love how timid Jobs looks even when he's punching the dude.


----------



## Slice (Jun 12, 2010)

This makes me want to look at the latest Invincible again


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 12, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> I love how timid Jobs looks even when he's punching the dude.



Yeah. This is awesome.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## lucky (Jun 30, 2010)

a different kind of awesome.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2010)

Behold the power of the Molecule Man


----------



## Bender (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Eunectes (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 4, 2010)

they had me all the way to cyborg kangoroo on a hopping motorcycle

A hopping motorcycle? Seriously?


----------



## mow (Jul 4, 2010)

Jeez that dolphin is about to open one major can of whoop-ass of the highest caliber


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2010)

Kangaroo motorcycle.

Well, I know what I want next Christmas. . .


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## mow (Jul 9, 2010)

Thread needs more Fury


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Banhammer (Jul 9, 2010)

Clearly they were moving the pieces around for renovation as Squirrel Girl is standing there.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 9, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> Clearly they were moving the pieces around for renovation as Squirrel Girl is standing there.



You can't expect the peons of New York to be aware of the greatness of Squirrel Girl.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 9, 2010)

Not sure where to put this, but this is the best BB moment ever


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2010)

Basically if you haven't read Top Ten yet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 22, 2010)

Jimmy Olsen > You


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

The best 7 Consecutive Batman pages ever.


*Spoiler*: __ 












\

Also the fact that these are the last pages of a Trade that almost begins with the first page of "NO YOU'RE WRONG BATMAN & ROBIN WILL NEVER DIE" is nothing short of perfection.


----------



## Agent (Jul 22, 2010)

^What trade's it from? Batman R.I.P.?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 25, 2010)

Indeed it is


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Sasori (Jul 29, 2010)

I just read a straight 20 pages of this thread.

Epic. Fucking. Shit.


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## mow (Jul 30, 2010)

Chamillionaire's _Ridin'_ comes to mind


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _The overal message of "The Filth"_


----------



## Eunectes (Jul 31, 2010)

mow said:


> Chamillionaire's _Ridin'_ comes to mind


It is pretty awesome.
I don,t know which issue it is.
I just found the pic in a thread abouth Moon knight on another forum.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 31, 2010)

I imagine if it was spidey or deadpool the line would be "Silver surfer, eat your heart out."


----------



## mow (Aug 1, 2010)

Both awesome and ownage:


*Spoiler*: _You don't fuck with The Boys_ 








That's Ode To Joy he's whistling. 






*Spoiler*: _ & you don't fuck with The Punisher_ 












Yes I'm having an Ennis day


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2010)

I could post 50 pages from this series easily.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 2, 2010)

"Too late, asshole! I stuffed her inside this refrigerator"

:rofl :rofl


----------



## Deviate (Aug 2, 2010)

Linkara reviewed this today.


----------



## Rod (Aug 4, 2010)

...


----------



## Id (Aug 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kKqfPy_cag[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2010)

I laughed. Hard. So very very hard. xD


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2010)

Id said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kKqfPy_cag[/YOUTUBE]
> ​



Jackie Escado: Best Super Anti-hero ever 

iam so glad they gave him his balls back after the shit that was volume 2


----------



## mow (Aug 4, 2010)

The look on RR's face


----------



## Taleran (Aug 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Oh Brave and the Bold comic you are perfect_


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm gonna miss Dark Times:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 4, 2010)

Thor and Odin sharing a nice family moment


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 5, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> I'm gonna miss Dark Times:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Aaaah, I love that last panel. I really love the progression Dass Jennir went through to reach this level of resolve and Jedi-ness.


----------



## neodragzero (Aug 5, 2010)

Warren Ellis is still pretty nuts as scale goes:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Thor (Sep 7, 2010)

Zen-aku said:


> Thor and Odin sharing a nice family moment



Fuck Odin.


----------



## Glued (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh shit, did he just throw a bear at the poachers, nice.


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 8, 2010)

Bedard doing Lobo:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2010)

Dat Seven Soldiers hardcover, awesome all around but this 2 pages by Irving probably my favorite in the first half


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ghstwrld (Sep 15, 2010)

Are there any interviews/write-ups featuring Morrison in it?  Does he ever talk about when it becomes totally clear that telling a story that's completely modular isn't working out?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm holding off from buying it because I'm guessing it may be Absolute'd one day.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Larfleeze...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 18, 2010)

Downside of being comical is that it's slightly more difficult to take the threat of him seriously now.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 18, 2010)

untill you remember he has the entire orange corps onto him


----------



## Slice (Sep 18, 2010)

Bergelmir said:


> Oh Larfleeze...



While this comment was a good laugh i want this Larfleeze back



You can be greedy AND menacing at the same time boy! Show it more!


----------



## Glued (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## neodragzero (Sep 23, 2010)

Not exactly recent but it works:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 27, 2010)

*If everyone grew up to be what they wanted.*



More


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 28, 2010)

Today's Weather? Ever Vigilant.

Meteorologist Batman, I like your style.


----------



## alanmoore (Sep 30, 2010)

hey i also like your style...


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 1, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Not exactly recent but it works:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Wait a second.  Is this the first time they have ever shown Taskmaster's face?


----------



## lucky (Oct 3, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> Not exactly recent but it works:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



hey i missed this issue i think which comic is this?

oh and tasky is totally scared of and is bros with DP.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 3, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> Wait a second.  Is this the first time they have ever shown Taskmaster's face?



I think they may have shown it for the Agent X series.



lucky said:


> hey i missed this issue i think which comic is this?
> 
> oh and tasky is totally scared of and is bros with DP.



Taskmaster #1.


----------



## Banhammer (Oct 3, 2010)

I best go to bed now. Which sucks, I wanted to get one alchemy spin before this time tomorrow


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> More



What? No Adam West?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 13, 2010)

/this is probably only funny to me because im in my goofy "staying up way too late to work on a paper" mood.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Oct 13, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> /this is probably only funny to me because im in my goofy "staying up way too late to work on a paper" mood.



Can't rep you again


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 13, 2010)

Alfred for Nightwing. Let's make it happen.

Okay, one more.



PC culture be damned, somebody needs to make a joke out of how bromantic those two are, might as well be Damian.


----------



## Beast. (Oct 13, 2010)

Punisher Maxx rules.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 18, 2010)

No time is a bad time for a snicker's bar:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rod (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 19, 2010)

^^^^^^

It's official, Batman wins the internet.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Rod (Oct 20, 2010)

More Batman being cool again.











*"So, yeah. Sometimes my life is pretty cool." - Bruce Wayne, a.k.a Batman.*​

_PS: The following: "I didn't expect to be caught.... I didn't expect to be caught... but that doesn't mean I didn't plan for the possibility."_ is one of the most Bruceish/badass things I've read this year.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 23, 2010)

Tiny Titans is awesome.


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't know if this was posted, but Luke Cage went after Doom, for 200 dollars.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Glued (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 26, 2010)

So I've been rereading Secret Six lately.

Im not going to post them all (pretty sure i've posted a few in this thread) but there are literally dozens of awesome pages in that series. Probably one of the highest awesome moments per issue ratios in all of comicdom.


----------



## Rod (Oct 26, 2010)

Fear his Bat-Short-Pants of Justice!



Criminals are a superstitious and cowardly lot. Also, they hate kids.


----------



## Es (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Z (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Glued (Nov 13, 2010)

What the, Where did you get that?


----------



## Beast. (Nov 16, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> What the, Where did you get that?



I'm also curious..


----------



## Bender (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2010)

Is there a bigger scan of this or do you know what is going on/being said?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 17, 2010)




----------



## Rod (Nov 18, 2010)

By Grant Morrison, Yanick Paquette, Michel Lacombe, Nathan Fairbairn, & John J. Hill

A beautiful lady. A luxury suite in the hotel he owns. Giant Robot Mice. Bruce Wayne's life is more awesome than yours.


----------



## Slice (Nov 19, 2010)

Rod said:


> A beautiful lady. A luxury suite in the hotel he owns. Giant Robot Mice. Bruce Wayne's life is more awesome than yours.



To be fair you could probably post the entire issue.

Bruce


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2010)

Rod said:


> By Grant Morrison, Yanick Paquette, Michel Lacombe, Nathan Fairbairn, & John J. Hill
> 
> A beautiful lady. A luxury suite in the hotel he owns. Giant Robot Mice. Bruce Wayne's life is more awesome than yours.



I think it's also worth noting the ridiculous amount he's benching, and the fact that he's carrying on a casual conversation while doing it.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 19, 2010)

well he hasnt actually lifted the weights yet.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 22, 2010)

Ah, My bad. Anyways, I actually found some awesome in countdown.





The power of Freddie Mercury > OMAC


----------



## Slice (Nov 22, 2010)

SHOW MUST GO OOOOOOOON!


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 29, 2010)

argh...not really a page, but...argh


----------



## SasuOna (Nov 29, 2010)

Kingpin laying down the narrative


----------



## Glued (Nov 29, 2010)

Ark 16.5 said:


> argh...not really a page, but...argh



Forget that, where did you find the flying bear with a hammer?


----------



## Slice (Nov 29, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Forget that, where did you find the flying bear with a hammer?



This would interest me as well.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Forget that, where did you find the flying bear with a hammer?



argh...oh sorry...here...argh



argh...also...argh



argh...i for one would not be expecting that...argh


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUqNRIRmAVc&feature=sub[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 30, 2010)

...I should neg you for posting that video here.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

neodragzero said:


> ...I should neg you for posting that video here.



It looks and sounds amazing 
It's the perfect broadway translation of spiderman
Have you even seen the short fight clips?


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 30, 2010)

All I see is a terribly overrated director, a couple of back-flips, and wire-work.

Where's the awesome?


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

Backflips are hard stuff and the director is splendid

I will not argue this. It has awesome thrusted upon it and one way or another you will acknowledge it one way or another.


----------



## Glued (Nov 30, 2010)

There is nothing awesome in your video ban.

There is so bad that its good.
Then there is so bad that its not even funny.

That is what this musical will be.


----------



## Glued (Nov 30, 2010)

However, toriyama's Suppaman parody is awesome
[Youtube]fILWZN1E_sI[/Youtube]

[Youtube]ccVIighp4BI[/Youtube]


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4cKTl25MvQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Stan Lee wouldn't break my heart like that 


I'm a musical nerd, and if it's awesome with rawness and circus then it's everything I could ever hope.

And U2's Boy Falls From The Sky was awesome.

So shut your infidel mouths


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2010)

And it has the Edge. The Edge. The man showcases such lackluster talent and overblown/overused guitar effect cliches that he transcends mere morality and is quite  literary the personification of lameass. A singularity of wackness collapsing endlessly onto it's self. He is the anti-christ. Odin save as all.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

You really believe my intense desire for an escape of the current state of one of my growing up icons combined with the burning passion for rock operas and theater musical has driven me to a self delusional state where I project my endearments rather than experience them from the source?


----------



## mow (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll pass your query to Bill Bailey, he has the answer:


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

CALUMNY, ALL OF THIS, CALUMNY


----------



## Glued (Nov 30, 2010)

Past Present Future, this Spider-man musical will suck

Future: This musical is going to suck
Present: This musical that I am currently watching sucks
Past: That musical I watched about Spider-man sucked worse than Dragonball Evolution


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 30, 2010)

Banhammer said:


> It looks and sounds amazing
> It's the perfect broadway translation of spiderman
> Have you even seen the short fight clips?



Perfect? I don't consider a show that cost as much as it does and so behind schedule to be perfect. Keep in mind I considered the first Spiderman okay, was bored with the second, and never bothered with the third. I'm not much interested in Bono while I'm pretty sure that perfect doesn't include the death of a stuntman.

No to mention:
Ugh.  Netizens don't like the fake SooTae apparently.

It sounds like it continues to be a mess... Awesome pages it's not.


Banhammer said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4cKTl25MvQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Stan Lee wouldn't break my heart like that
> 
> ...


Did Stan Lee tell everyone that Spiderman 3 wasn't good before people bothered to pay to see it?

It would be nice that the play turns out well...but it likely won't.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 30, 2010)

second spider-man movie was great


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm sorry 


I just want it so desperately to be awesome


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 30, 2010)

Petes12 said:


> second spider-man movie was great


It was okay. Better than most superheroes but that's not saying much...


Banhammer said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> 
> I just want it so desperately to be awesome



I don't blame you. I just don't want you to have your expectations too high. When you post that video in the Awesome Pages Thread... I think it's a call for help. It really looks like this show has been and will continue to be a huge gigantic mess...for everyone.

Anyway:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

There's a triumvirate of things you cannot possibly mess up writing in comics.
Those things are Doom, Joker, and the Red Hulk getting his face punched in.


Also, I guess that solves the mystery of whether or not the infinity gauntlet works on other universes



Although what is the surfer's board and gallactus hat doing there?


----------



## neodragzero (Nov 30, 2010)

Manufactured souvenirs? He's in the middle of Reed's lab.


----------



## Banhammer (Nov 30, 2010)

Honestly, you could write a whole two or three issues around the metaphysical Who-Esque imaginautical defenses inventions and tools Reed could have laid around the fucking power gem.
I mean, come on, not even dropping a Module in there? Creating a universe was smart and fucking badass reed, but anyone with just a little tweak of a perception on reality could see it
I can see how simple is better though



Not as disapointed as I was with BlackBolt's defense of the reality gem
A glorfied kinder egg? Seriously Bolataga? Hood found it with a billion dollars, hell, Reed's anti galactus suit costs more than that per second to keep


----------



## Survivor19 (Dec 1, 2010)

Do not bother.
The storu is full of sh%t anyway; Thanos himself never used the RG like that - and even stated that as impossible. And now... Hood?


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 1, 2010)

Let me get things straight here. It was suggested by Thanos you couldn't use the reality gem by itself? After looking it up a bit, it doesn't seem like this is the case for Nightman and Loki.

While there's the suggestion that experience with the norn stones help with using one gem.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2010)

another thing
Blackbolt had the space gem, not the reality.


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2010)

Captain Plot-no-Jutsu *STRIKES AGAIN*


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 1, 2010)

probably the pet avengers messed it up off screen


----------



## mow (Dec 1, 2010)

Don't you fucking dare put this on the pet avengers. I will neg your vagina


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 2, 2010)

Be carefull, my vagina is like a black hole. If you try to neg it your rep may never come back


----------



## neodragzero (Dec 6, 2010)

Surprisingly epic Bendis work:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LIL_M0 (Dec 16, 2010)

LIL_M0 said:


> *Spoiler*: _a heroes death_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Eunectes (Dec 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Super moustache +  face nazi.


----------



## Glued (Jan 6, 2011)

As much as Cry for Justice sucked. It was worth it for this.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Yea. . . no. Cry for Justice still sucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 8, 2011)

that scene sucked monkey balls too and I don't even know what the hell it's about


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Yea. . . no. Cry for Justice still sucked.



I still cry at night when I think about what they did to poor Roy

Fuck Justice League: Cry for justice



Don't want to end up in a body bag don't question Thanos


----------



## Bender (Jan 14, 2011)

@ Banhammer 

can you spoil tag that bro?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 14, 2011)

Bender said:


> I still cry at night when I think about what they did to poor Roy
> 
> Fuck Justice League: Cry for justice
> 
> ...



Where is that from?


----------



## Bender (Jan 15, 2011)

^

Infinity Gauntlet


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 15, 2011)

Neat. Thanks, Bender.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> As much as Cry for Justice sucked. It was worth it for this.



that was one of the worst parts of the book :|

when you're trying to make ray palmer gritty and violent, you're definitely trying to be too hard to be edgy.


----------



## Glued (Jan 15, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> that was one of the worst parts of the book :|
> 
> when you're trying to make ray palmer gritty and violent, you're definitely trying to be too hard to be edgy.



its so ridiculous you can't help but laugh


----------



## Taleran (Jan 15, 2011)

*Awesome* Pages thread


----------



## Slice (Jan 21, 2011)

Darkwing Duck 8.

Yes, the entire issue.


----------



## Hi Im God (Jan 21, 2011)

/thread.


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 21, 2011)

The last epic battle of Supergod:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 21, 2011)

Continued:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## neodragzero (Jan 26, 2011)

Sue Storm's first action as monarch:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 26, 2011)

neodragzero said:


> Sue Storm's first action as monarch:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Shit, that was so beautiful, I can't stop smiling. I'm at work with a wide creepy smile and it won't go away.


----------



## Slice (Jan 27, 2011)

"A queen bows to no king!"
"God you are magnificent"


I approve of Namors taste in women.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 29, 2011)

I concur with Namor.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh god, the pose! :rofl


----------



## mow (Mar 2, 2011)

That is bitchin'


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shadow (Mar 2, 2011)

HOLY SHIT this pic of Namor on his HC book Namor the First Mutant.   THIS IS PURE LOLZ


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 3, 2011)

I see Wolverine. . . until I look at the 'chin'. Then I can't unsee as Batman.


----------



## Bender (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## ghstwrld (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


>



That is just dumb, the idea that batman could harm a metron is beyond dumb


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> That is just dumb, the idea that batman could harm a metron is beyond dumb



It's Batman remember 

Plus, he's the one that moronically fell for Batman's trick in the first place. 

I mean it's not the first time Batman's out-gambit a god. Remember Cosmic Odyssey? Batman anticipated Darkseid betraying everyone and commissioned Doctor Fate to handle him when the time came.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 11, 2011)

Bruce harming _any_ New God is a humongous outlier of strength, really.

PEAK-HUMAN STRENGTH
PEAK-HUMAN SPEED
PEAK-HUMAN DURABILITY

Why people don't remember the key point that it is Batman's intelligence and willpower  *alone* that keeps him in the JLA council is just nonsensical.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

KaiserWombat said:


> Bruce harming _any_ New God is a humongous outlier of strength, really.
> 
> PEAK-HUMAN STRENGTH
> PEAK-HUMAN SPEED
> ...



Exactly! 

Bruce's chumps  at least isn't as BS as Deathstroke's ridiculous jobbish bullshit victories.


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

@ Ben Grimm

Metron calls that a slap

Now here's a slap



Thanos knows how it's done.


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2011)

Bender said:


> @ Ben Grimm
> 
> Metron calls that a slap
> 
> ...




If your gonna post something awesome, here is the real deal


----------



## Bender (Mar 11, 2011)

Another pic of Thanos slapping chumps


----------



## Beast. (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## neodragzero (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome grace is awesome:


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, I know what grace I'll say before I eat a meal.


----------



## Zen-aku (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh Booster. 

Is that from JLI?


----------



## Es (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## Banhammer (Mar 26, 2011)

wait, whaat?


----------



## Es (Mar 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> wait, whaat?


----------



## Es (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2011)

What the hell am I reading? And where can I find more?


----------



## Es (Mar 26, 2011)

It's from Captain Marvel


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Mar 27, 2011)

Thought it was the Maestro Hulk saga for a bit


----------



## Z (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## jux (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Mar 30, 2011)

Bruce is wearing power type armor in Rock of Ages.


----------



## Bender (Mar 30, 2011)

Yay Equality 

Also


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 30, 2011)

reminds me of marvel 1602


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 30, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Bruce is wearing power type armor in Rock of Ages.



Oh my god, I can't stop cracking up every time I look at MODOK.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

That MODOK is amazing.


----------



## neodragzero (Apr 7, 2011)

Another great Ronan moment:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 7, 2011)

Surfer is such a ridiculous character when you think about it. That team is so broken, I love it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2011)

There are a ton of iconic panels and pages in Ronin but for my money especially getting to read it in a physical copy the most awesome would be this spread.


----------



## Bergelmir (May 2, 2011)

God bless Truth, Justice, and the Mexican way!


----------



## Glued (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Bit Sean (May 11, 2011)

This is from a webcomic, but it's so awesome I'm going to post it anyway.


----------



## LIL_M0 (May 11, 2011)

That was incredible.


----------



## Bit Sean (May 11, 2011)

Transmetropolitan is amazing


----------



## neodragzero (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Bergelmir (May 23, 2011)

Say what you will about Starborn, but that is an awesome way to end an issue.


----------



## Banhammer (May 23, 2011)

And lo, it came to pass that Macho Man Randy Savage did prevent the impending rapture. Amen.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jun 7, 2011)

Wonder where the third claw comes out from......


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't mess with Magneto.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 27, 2011)

I wonder if he's gonna try to blow up a car


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2011)

Disassemble it, and then blow it up.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Amuro (Jul 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _ not traditional awesome but fuck it_


----------



## Taleran (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Juggernaut (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Sep 8, 2011)

Notice any similarities




[YOUTUBE]3JsdDCq1-I8[/YOUTUBE]

vs


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 11, 2011)

Well. I'll be damned.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Sep 12, 2011)

Why do they even have gloves?


----------



## Cromer (Sep 12, 2011)

Because The Punisher is every strung-out cop's personal hero...


----------



## neodragzero (Sep 25, 2011)

Easily the best way to get Wolverine and Cyclops at each other's throats:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

scott not wiping the floor with him to kingdom come is pretty stupid


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> scott not wiping the floor with him to kingdom come is pretty stupid



Yea...

Really any fight with Cyclops follows a simple format. If he can see you, he can hit you, so unless you can tank blasts (which wolverine can't without being knocked the fuck back every time) its pretty much over.

I think its lulzy that Scott is trying to block his claws with a blast when he could just shoot him in the chest and send him flying. Maybe out to the ocean?


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

i dont think its a bad way to handle making a fight between them interesting. and if wolverine turns with the blow to his chest could he avoid being knocked back? maybe.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

why does his blast bounce though...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> why does his blast bounce though...



Yea, I've always kind of wondered that. You'd think his bounce blasts would have a lot less oomph to them.

But yea, they gotta make it interesting, and wolverine repeatedly charging in with scott repeatedly blasting him away would be boring. 

Also, I just remembered that Scott just pulled his "get off my lawn" blast on the super sentinel just prior to fighting wolverine, so the fight makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea...
> 
> Really any fight with Cyclops follows a simple format. If he can see you, he can hit you, so unless you can tank blasts (which wolverine can't without being knocked the fuck back every time) its pretty much over.
> *
> I think its lulzy that Scott is trying to block his claws with a blast when he could just shoot him in the chest and send him flying. Maybe out to the ocean?*



Logan would still have the Detonator and still be able u press the button


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Logan has all of my hate.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

GUYS THERE'S A HUGE UNSTOPPABLE GIANT ROBOT COMING TO DESTROY OUR HOMES

Young X-Men: We have made a long debated decision and we may not all like it, but we will stand by you

Wolverine: STOP CHILDREN VIOLENCE IS WROOOOOOOOOOOOONG

Me: Seriously?

Wolverine: Here guy that nuked tokio with your akira freak powers, have a flower  Here girl that single handedly wipped the bastions and their buble. Have a dollie. Shoosh Pap, take the girl who wipped the ass of everyone who stomped the guys who beat Magneto Namor Storm Iceman and god knows what else, I'll handle the giant mecha




FEARLESS LEADER, I KILL U!


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

EVEN THOUGH I WAS GOING TO KILL YOU IN A HEART BEAT ZERO, GO, HAVE A NORMAL CHILDHOOD!


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

They both have valid points of view. No matter how powerful the kids are, they shouldn't have to fight if its not absolutely necessary


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> They both have valid points of view. No matter how powerful the kids are, they shouldn't have to fight if its not absolutely necessary



the only powerful one their was hope, the Sentinel would of killed all the  other kids except for maybe dust and rockslide


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

they're not nine, the youngest of them is a fourteen year old from a an african war zone who solo'd the hellfire drones. Amongst them you got Hope who has been trained since near birth by cable, Sooraya Qadir, another Warzone child, people like the Cuckoos and Prodigy, whatever the hell Teon is and not to mention Santos who is indestructible.

The only people who have a leadership excuse to leave are Anole, flying girl, velocidad and pixie.


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't think anyone at any age should have to fight unless it's necessary but especially anyone under 20.

You'd side with cyclops if he wanted to kill the kids himself, you can fuck off with your bitching


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> they're not nine, the youngest of them is a fourteen year old from a an african war zone who solo'd the hellfire drones. Amongst them you got Hope who has been trained since near birth by cable, Sooraya Qadir, another Warzone child, people like the Cuckoos and Prodigy, whatever the hell Teon is and not to mention Santos who is indestructible.
> 
> The only people who have a leadership excuse to leave are Anole, flying girl, velocidad and pixie.


 

So instead of taking traumatized kids out of the warzone, u advocate, turning them into murderers mad sending them right back in to certain death, their still kids, none of them asked for any of this [except Santo and Hope]

Putting them up against A Sentinel that  just walked through Cyclops's best shot, when none of them have a power set that would be particularly effective against a normal sentinel all for a worthless rock is a bad call, Morally and Tactically


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

A godzilla sized monster who grows more and more powerfull with time going out of his way to destroy and hunt  down your last stronghold while all other back up is either on the other side of the world or with a giant space slug on your brain does not qualiffy as "necessary"?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> A godzilla sized monster who grows more and more powerfull with time going out of his way to destroy and hunt  down your last stronghold while all other back up is either on the other side of the world or with a giant space slug on your brain does not qualiffy as "necessary"?



they regroup and wait for those who can actually do some thing against it and not die to show up

you know...wolverine's plan


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Way to brush off god how many decades of mutant oppression history you guys.

Scott never called for bloody murderers, scott called for X-Men. He's not corrupting them, he's trying to save them, because they are being hunted with fire and steel and this is what you have to do when the world bullies you around


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Like I said they both have valid points of view. Cyclops has a valid point that they need to make a stand in front of the world, but wolverine's also right that it'd be smarter and less dangerous to buy time for real fighters to come back and destroy it then.

It's actually nice that they didn't go the millar route and totally demonize one side.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> they regroup and wait for those who can actually do some thing against it and not die to show up
> 
> you know...wolverine's plan



You mean die in retreat right?
Because there are no black birds and Pixie was down.

Or they could rally behind their leader, defend their final line in the sand and win
You know. Scott's plan


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Like I said they both have valid points of view. Cyclops has a valid point that they need to make a stand in front of the world, but wolverine's also right that it'd be smarter and less dangerous to buy time for real fighters to come back and destroy it then.



By then the machine would have had become unstoppable. It would have become worse than the genoshian sentinel.

Not to mention there was no means of escape.

What Logan did was demeaning and hypocritical 


> It's actually nice that they didn't go the millar route and totally demonize one side.



You know, I could have gotten what he meant he meant if it came from either
1) Storm, Hank, Bobby, Emma, Magneto or Xavier
2) Someone who did now just spark full blown mutiny, *mid battle*.

If that was an actual military organization, scott would have had logan executed on the spot long before he pulled half the shit he did on this series.
It's a testament to his good will faith and and patience the fact that he hasn't done it yet


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> If that was an actual military organization, scott would have had logan executed on the spot long before he pulled half the shit he did on this series.
> It's a testament to his good will faith and and patience the fact that he hasn't done it yet



Well that shows that cyclops has more moral integrity than a movie nazi I guess


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Way to brush off god how many decades of mutant oppression history you guys.
> 
> Scott never called for bloody murderers, scott called for X-Men. He's not corrupting them, he's trying to save them, because they are being hunted with fire and steel and this is what you have to do when the world bullies you around


 their are other ways, Turning the X-men into an army is not  necessarily the best one, Cyclops has turned him self into magneto the Fear its self teaser was prophetic 



Banhammer said:


> You mean die in retreat right?
> Because there are no black birds and Pixie was down.


 their was plenty of time to retreat before the sentinel got their which is why they did it



> Or they could rally behind their leader, defend their final line in the sand and win
> 
> You know. Scott's plan


 Scott's plan would of lost them their last generation of mutants as well as the messiah, Drawing a line in a sand and making a stand only matters, when it means some thing and those throwing their lives away are doing it for others to live

kids were going to die for scott's pride and a worthless piece of rock


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> Well that shows that cyclops has more moral integrity than a movie nazi I guess


I know this is a joke, but I'm serious.
Mid battle no war leader wastes his time with a mutinous first mate. Specially one that is threatening him with explosives.
You execute him on the spot. Lives are depending on those that are with you, being with you.


Zen-aku said:


> their are other ways, Turning the X-men into an army is not  necessarily the best one, Cyclops has turned him self into magneto the Fear its self teaser was prophetic


You see the thing about magneto? He had a point.
He always had a point.
That's what made him great.
Ask any stranger to X-Men after they see First Class what they think about Magneto.

But Scott was never a magneto. Someone who segregates himself from their own to create a team that actively attacks the enemies of mutantkind, that's magneto.
If anyone is guilty of that is Logan. He's an Erik with better aim but lesser scope.

Hell if anything Schism prooves Magneto right. At the smallest hiccup the entire untied nations ran up to enforce the Mutants sanctioned and govermental backed death and what did Scott do?
He deployed his own people to help save the humans when the robots immediately turned against him.

Ask mr "I HAVE TO HAVE MY REVENGE" howlett what he would have done.
You can find him over there, standing next to the bodies of his dead fourteen kids which he murdered cruelly and needlessly of his own free accord.



> their was plenty of time to retreat before the sentinel got their which is why they did it


You didn't read Generation Hope, clearly.


> kids were going to die for scott's pride and a worthless piece of rock



So your defense is that the leading tactical mind in the world was just wrong.
The guy who punked Norman's avengers with a smile in his face?
Yeah, I'm pretty sure he saw them, in all of his inexperience in combat and handling with kids and said "yeah, we can do this" out of sheer pride.


Clearly your knowledge of X-Men history is sub par at best.


----------



## Slice (Sep 26, 2011)

I see Schism succeeded in dividing the x-men fans into two.
Mission accomplished Marvel


----------



## Whimsy (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm with Petes on this one


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I know this is a joke, but I'm serious.
> Mid battle no war leader wastes his time with a mutinous first mate. Specially one that is threatening him with explosives.
> You execute him on the spot. Lives are depending on those that are with you, being with you.



No you fucking dont. Did you watch BSG? This is like the crazy admiral woman from Razor. Fuck her.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> You see the thing about magneto? He had a point.
> He always had a point.
> That's what made him great.
> Ask any stranger to X-Men after they see First Class what they think about Magneto.


 I never said Scott didnt have a point, but like magneto he is going about certain things completely wrong



> But Scott was never a magneto. Someone who segregates himself from their own to create a team that actively attacks the enemies of mutantkind, that's magneto.
> If anyone is guilty of that is Logan. He's an Erik with better aim but lesser scope.


Scott did the exact same thing only he had other people do his killing


> Hell if anything Schism prooves Magneto right. At the smallest hiccup the entire untied nations ran up to enforce the Mutants sanctioned and govermental backed death and what did Scott do?
> He deployed his own people to help save the humans when the robots immediately turned against him.


Scott turned the X-men into an army, Brought Magneto and Namor into the fold, and regularly makes "shows of force" he hasn't helped the problem


> Ask mr "I HAVE TO HAVE MY REVENGE" howlett what he would have done.
> You can find him over there, standing next to the bodies of his dead fourteen kids which he murdered cruelly and needlessly of his own free accord.


First, he killed theme in self defense [2 of them even killed them selves]

Second yes, he let his rage get the better of him, he saw all the killing and death, and now he is trying another way, hence Schisim, 


> You didn't read Generation Hope, clearly.


 You say that and yet Clearly pixie wasn't "down"


> So your defense is that the leading tactical mind in the world was just wrong


first Steve rogers says  hi, Second  for a leadign tactical mind, he sure fucked things up, spreading his forces so thing, sending his A-team into a trap, planning on sending his most vital player as well as the last generation of his people to certain death

I bow  to Scotts amazing  tactical skills



> I'm pretty sure he saw them, in all of his inexperience in combat and handling with kids and said "yeah, we can do this" out of sheer pride.


I guess u missed the point were he just wanted to make a stand, if he was playing Leonidas and his 300 with adults i am sure Logan wouldn't of had a problem



> Clearly your knowledge of X-Men history is sub par at best.


 i am taking you to school at least


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

i'll post the rest if you wanna know what he is "gonna do"


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> No you fucking dont. Did you watch BSG? This is like the crazy admiral woman from Razor. Fuck her.



Did you watch BSG?
Did you noticed what happened when the mining ship went on strike?
Fuck them. Adama took no bullshit
And he was right


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

> You say that and yet Clearly pixie wasn't "down"


Generation Hope
11


> Usually, I would take care of this. The Old Shivai Nivarum Cinoth. But I got hurt and the pain meds are too strong. I can't keep my brain from wiggling



another of the endless list of things that show you're not paying atention


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Generation Hope
> 11
> 
> 
> another of the endless list of things that show you're not paying atention



all she dose is say the magic words, besides they have boats son


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> all she dose is say the magic words,




*Spoiler*: _Whereins kids say Screw You Zen-Aku_ 











> besides they have boats son


you have to be this dense on purpose.

The giant sentinel turns metal into his own parts
There was a boat on his way to utopia. Did you see what happened to it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

were derailing the thread so i am gonna post this response were it belongs


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

plot obligates most of the kids to side with cyclops because you can't have kid teams like generation hope or new mutants on wolverine's side, unless you want a comic watching them hang out around the house.

I'd like to see them show that there are kids on wolverine's side who just aren't fighting as part of any team.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

that, or after little fun adventures, like Limbo, the guthrie feud, predator x, defeating nimrod, messiah complex or the rocket that killed a bus full of their friends maybe, just maybe qualifies them to say that they might know a thing or two about how the world works regardless of what the Great Stu tells them


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> that, or after little fun adventures, like Limbo, the guthrie feud, predator x, defeating nimrod, messiah complex or the rocket that killed a bus full of their friends maybe, just maybe qualifies them to say that they might know a thing or two about how the world works regardless of what the Great Stu tells them



god ur so dense, you dont see that most of those were unavoidable where as this wasn't?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm curious.


What about this



and this




strikes you as particularly avoidable?


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

feel free to throw around more condescension instead of addressing the actual issues


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm curious.
> 
> 
> What about this
> ...



LOL Did u even Read that fucking image, they have 20 minutes to evacuate and get out of their , the kids do no have to lay down their lives for Utopia, it would just lead to senseless deaths


as for how it was avoidable? well not stretching your forces so thin and then sending the major players including the guy the could of beaten it instantly to one vulnerable location would of saved a hell of allot of trouble

P.s We have a perfectly fine argument going on in a another more appropriate thread take this there please


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Again, how? No teleporter and X-Jets. Ship or self powered fliers are too slow

Please though, Throw more condescension. Ignore how the major hitters were all in san francisco where they could protect the island but they got caught in a surprise trap with people who had very specific weapons to knock out each and every one of them individually.
A situation that would have gotten even worse if Logan was in charge

What scott did was send those people into a pr action which any leader knows can be just as important as a strike team.
Placate the fears of the people with benign public appearances and they won't call for the rise of sentinels in the first place.
As in, save them from being killed by their own machines in a sequence of easy battles.
But I guess these subtleties of leadership are something that just goes too much over your head


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

You know what, fuck it.
It's clear Zen-Aku understands little and less of narrative, tactical leadership or just about any other hundred of relevant complexities, but even if it weren't for that, if I have to put up with him disrespecting the kids who have grown and proven themselves to be stronger and better minded that almost anyone whose sole qualification is being over eighteen, I might have to just turn on my neg canon and fire away everywhere, and no one wants to see that happen


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Again, how? No teleporter and X-Jets. Ship or self powered fliers are too slow


 they do have an X-jet Go reread #4

Also they have boats but we've been over this


> Ignore how the major hitters were all in san francisco where they could protect the island but they got caught in a surprise trap with people who had very specific weapons to knock out each and every one of them individually.
> A situation that would have gotten even worse if Logan was in charge


 they should of stayed on the island or at the very least not put all their eggs in one basket


> What scott did was send those people into a pr action which any leader knows can be just as important as a strike team.
> Placate the fears of the people with benign public appearances and they won't call for the rise of sentinels in the first place.
> As in, save them from being killed by their own machines in a sequence of easy battles.
> But I guess these subtleties of leadership are something that just goes too much over your head


 Cyke wanted a show of force, hence why he sent the terrorist to a place with lots of cameras ,he was saying, we got some of the most powerful individuals in the world hear dont mess with us, but by putting them all in one place during a time he should of been on red alert he screwd himself




> You know what, fuck it.
> It's clear Zen-Aku understands little and less of narrative, tactical leadership or just about any other hundred of relevant complexities, but even if it weren't for that, if I have to put up with him disrespecting the kids who have grown and proven themselves to be stronger and better minded that almost anyone whose sole qualification is being over eighteen, I might have to just turn on my neg canon and fire away everywhere, and no one wants to see that happen


 oh no don't neg me what ever shall i do *puts hands on Cheeks*

BTW The whole "he is not only disagreeing with me but putting up  too good a counter argument so i am gonna try and save face by insulting him" method is really childish by the way

Cykes Leadership isn't that complex to understand, and while i have said yes their is merit to what he is doing your the  one not understanding why his actions would have doubt of his Second in command

and i am not disrespecting the kids least not the NXM, but no matter what  they have handled, they are still kids, They were still waaaaaaay out of their league and they were still gonna throw their lives away pointlessly like a lot of kids their  age do


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

you both need to calm the fuck down.


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

i can point it out if u still dont see it


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 26, 2011)

i won't pretend to understand the various nuances of this incident, but scott is a complete cunt for bringing jean up like that


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes he was. And I loved him for it.
'Bout time someone slapped logan's ass back to reality when it came to that topic
Weird timing, widely inappropriate yet completely understandable at the same time


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> i can point it out if u still dont see it



Planes do this funny thing where they *fly away*


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

Time to cut through all this bullshit with the reason for this thread exists.


*Spoiler*: _Elektra / Bullseye and some of the ultimate examples of Comics framing/choreography/pacing and blocking_


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

the cuckoos state that whoever teams took the blackbirds, they are now in route back with them.
They just won't be in time since the godzilla sized sentinel will be here in a matter of minutes


Not that Mr Wolverine cared that back up was coming in a matter of moments


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

> 'Bout time someone slapped logan's ass back to reality when it came to that topic
> Weird timing, widely inappropriate yet completely understandable at the same time


 yeah.... .wolverine was the one that got slapped back to reality 



Banhammer said:


> Planes do this funny thing where they *fly away*



Really.....your best response is "uh well some one took it and left for no reason when they were probably gonna need it for evacuation


Gillen made a mistake in Gen hop get over it

Their a  blackbird right their and no one was round to take it


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

laurie and hope could fly them all out if they wanted to anyway.


----------



## Banhammer (Sep 26, 2011)

some of those people were in medical condition.
Besides, there are thousands of sentinels out there just like that one. All it would succeed is launching them into the middle of them without a base to regroup in


----------



## Zen-aku (Sep 26, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> some of those people were in medical condition.


 Good thing they have a plane



> Besides, there are thousands of sentinels out there just like that one.


 Wrong the thousand out their  will be knocked over forma  strong gust of wind, the uber sentinel is obviously more powerful


> All it would succeed is launching them into the middle of them without a base to regroup in


 wrong again, they have a base on the main land


----------



## Petes12 (Sep 26, 2011)

they only needed 10 minutes of the sentinel roaming the island before the real teams got back home.


----------



## Bender (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Thor (Sep 28, 2011)

KING SCOTT SUMMERS .

Fucking BadAss.


----------



## Glued (Sep 29, 2011)

Magneto later leaves Red Skull in a room with water and no way out.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 8, 2011)

How DID he get out? I always wondered.


----------



## Es (Oct 8, 2011)

Crossbones and the Skeleton crew saves him


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 10, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Magneto later leaves Red Skull in a room with water and no way out.



What issue is that from?


----------



## Es (Oct 10, 2011)

It was an act of Vengeance tie in in Captain America


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 22, 2011)

this always makes me grin like an idiot


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone have a scan of a preacher begging Galactus to stop and Galactus says "No."


----------



## Glued (Oct 22, 2011)

The most awesome reply ever.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Glued (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Petes12 (Oct 30, 2011)

that may very well still be the best page of hickman's fantastic four


----------



## ghstwrld (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Now that's love._ 








Oh and Batman getting served:


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2011)

hurr durrr dumb page, fuck off wally one robin died and hes trying to prevent you from doing the same with fucking toddlers


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> hurr durrr dumb page, fuck off wally one robin died and hes trying to prevent you from doing the same with fucking toddlers



U mad? 

Oh wait I forgot, there was a Batgirl shot through the spine and another Robin who will likely kill someone one day. 

Wally West > your logic.


----------



## lucky (Nov 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> U mad?
> 
> Oh wait I forgot, there was a Batgirl shot through the spine and another Robin who will likely kill someone one day.
> 
> Wally West > your logic.



the first robin is now the studly pimp of the DCU.  batman wins.


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2011)

lucky said:


> the first robin is now the studly pimp of the DCU.  batman wins.



You should tell that to Starfire who apparently has become a love doll for the second one. 

Bein' a pimp doesn't mean bein' raised right, homey.


----------



## mow (Nov 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> You should tell that to Starfire who apparently has become a love doll for the second one.
> 
> Bein' a pimp doesn't mean bein' raised right, homey.



cause writer's misdirection of a character is clearly reflective of the character


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2011)

mow said:


> cause writer's misdirection of a character is clearly reflective of the character



Hey man, it's the reboot.  What's set now will be par for the course.  But also you haven't really seen Starfire's persona, have you?

I don't know why people get so butthurt seeing Wally West tell Batman off.  I like Bats as much as the next but a good zinger is a good zinger.  Can't have Batwank all the time.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mael said:


> U mad?
> 
> Oh wait I forgot, there was a Batgirl shot through the spine and another Robin who will likely kill someone one day.
> 
> Wally West > your logic.



she wasn't shot as batgirl. wally west's logic totally fails, it bugs me when writers try to pimp their character by shutting down someone popular like batman when I can easily think of the obvious retort and go 'well batman wouldn't just take that because wally's being an unfair retard'. let me guess, waid wrote it? 

Also fuck that art.


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> she wasn't shot as batgirl. wally west's logic totally fails, it bugs me when writers try to pimp their character by shutting down someone popular like batman when I can easily think of the obvious retort and go 'well batman wouldn't just take that because wally's being an unfair retard'. let me guess, waid wrote it?
> 
> Also fuck that art.



And so what?  Bats is infallible?  That's what I'm not liking, that he can't be touched.  Wally made an amusing point.  

But if you insist, this came close:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 













 The Lesson here is 

Do

Not

Fuck

With

Wally

West


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2011)

no batman's not infallible. west just comes off as a rabid moron there.

edit: also dumb zen, in that 'omg we cant kill so i guess i'll just do something else reprehensible' way.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> no batman's not infallible. west just comes off as a rabid moron there.
> 
> edit: also dumb zen, in that 'omg we cant kill so i guess i'll just do something else reprehensible' way.



actually he freely admits that its worse then killing him.

He was pissed so exploited the hell out of a loop hole


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> no batman's not infallible. west just comes off as a rabid moron there.
> 
> edit: also dumb zen, in that 'omg we cant kill so i guess i'll just do something else reprehensible' way.



Seeing how I like characters like the Punisher and Darkseid, I see no issue in this.

Agree to disagree.


----------



## Petes12 (Nov 2, 2011)

I know he admitted it, I still see it as one of those stupid side effects of DC saying in the past that none of their major heroes would ever kill, in any circumstance, which is of course really dumb in itself. But I think it was also kind of dickish on a level that makes wally a bit unlikable to me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Nov 3, 2011)

Petes12 said:


> I know he admitted it, I still see it as one of those stupid side effects of DC saying in the past that none of their major heroes would ever kill, in any circumstance, which is of course really dumb in itself. But I think it was also kind of dickish on a level that makes wally a bit unlikable to me.



the little troll gleefully orchestrated the murder of his Cousin who was as close to him as a brother

The fuckwad had it coming, i see this as a case of have the cake and eat it too, i am with u on the  no kill rule being stupid but this was a good compromise imo


----------



## lucky (Nov 3, 2011)

Mael said:


> You should tell that to Starfire who apparently has become a love doll for the second one.
> 
> Bein' a pimp doesn't mean bein' raised right, homey.



i know, i know.  poor girl.  can't handle broken hearts well.  Dick is quite the slayer.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 5, 2011)

*Prepare for MASSIVE LOL's*






*Spoiler*: _How Robin Died_


----------



## lucky (Nov 7, 2011)

oh yeahhhh i remember thattt!  which issue was that again?


----------



## Shadow (Nov 7, 2011)

Superman/Batman 78-80 LOL.


----------



## Glued (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Blinky (Nov 10, 2011)

Apparently one of Frank Miller's first comic works was one of those ads.


----------



## Bit Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

Kind of a necro, but this is a cool thread so nevermind.

One of my favourite Scott Pilgrim moments.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2012)

Doesn't Dio do that in the JoJo's Bizzare Adventure anime?

Only with his hands?


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jan 10, 2012)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Doesn't Dio do that in the JoJo's Bizzare Adventure anime?
> 
> Only with his hands?



Why does that even matter?


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

Bit Sean said:


> One of my favourite Scott Pilgrim moments.
> 
> *slice.jpg*



I especially like the used sound effect!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 10, 2012)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Why does that even matter?



Never said it did Officer Dixon.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Stringer (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Kanali (Jul 25, 2012)

Doesn't get more badass than that.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Prinz Porno (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## Renegade (Aug 14, 2012)

Robin ain't hearin' it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stringer (Aug 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _2_


----------



## Stringer (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Blitzomaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Wait, does this mean Sue Storm finally becomes a skank? And Namor finally becomes a homewrecking half-fish half-whore?


----------



## Stringer (Nov 16, 2012)

She doesn't go all the way, despite craving for Namor's body moments earlier. Although she exchanges a passionate kiss with him two issues later, right down the fantastic tower, while Doom is gunning for her husband's life. smh

To be honest with you I think Reed's stretchable donger is the main thing that holds their marriage together.


----------

